# Building Planter Boxes



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Difficult call.
If the boxes are outside the curtains hang in them, but if they are inside they take up valuable space. 

Any kind of movement against a ground anchor will scrape off paint and start rust if they're not tight. 
Try coating the attaching brackets with black plasti-dip first.


----------

